

Ask HN: Why my SEO is still not working? - sunasra

We are getting the same traffic from 150 to 200 from last 4 months. no improvements. any suggestion.<p>PS: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.waroze.com&#x2F;
======
codeddesign
Are you trying to rank for Google.com or Google.co.in? First of all, if you
want Google.com you will probably want to change your hosting to a U.S. based
host/server.

It does look like you have been naughty and are doing spam links back in
January, then lost 90% of your links - and then your inbound links have stayed
pretty much flat since then.

SEO isn't just backlinks, but its on-site optimization, content, social
interaction, semantic information...and 100's of potential factors. There is
no quick answer and a real expert would take hours to provide you with a
complete analysis.

